# Ghost Srimp Fry



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

so in one of my smaller tank (see signature) i had a female ghost shrimp with eggs that were ready to be released. I could see the eyes and everything. well she is no longer cerrying them and i cant find them anywhere. i am wondering if they would be sucked into my filter or just eaten. I dint isolate them because i wanted it more natural. I have a smaller version of the Medium Whisper filter. it has a switch on the back and is turned down all the way so it produces litteraly no current. also when they are that small would the frogs or guppies of just ate them?


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

well she had her second round today and i have the same question. hmm, the filter is really weak to suck anything in. my only guess is the guppies. now i dont mind that they are being eaten i just would like to know. bah. fish fish. and my one female sunrise guppy is about to have her babies


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Your baby shrimp are very very tiny and hard to see. They are free-floating when first hatched, and and liable to be filtered.:-(


----------

